
Ask HN: Looking to learn some more marketing - siquick
I come from a technical background and would like to move towards a technical marketing role.<p>The courses at General Assembly look pretty good. Does anyone have experience of these or are there alternatives out there?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;generalassemb.ly&#x2F;education&#x2F;digital-marketing
======
Gustomaximus
Marketer of 10+ years here, you'll learn 100x more by doing marketing than any
course. If you have a side project or could volunteer yourself to help out a
business you'd have the best chance of really learning. When interviewing for
hires you see people who have done work vs read about it. The later is the
more interesting. Practical experience will really aid your transition more
than courses.

I made the transition from a technical analyst background this way. Back in
the day I was fairly handy with Excel/Access/VBA type work. I was working in a
large company and hit up some marketers and asked if I could build
tools/reports to monitor and improve ad spend in my spare time. This helped
them optimise a bunch and they got a new headcount and gave me a permanent
role. If you have a similar option it would be easier than trying to convince
a new company to take a chance on you.

Also what do you mean by technical marketing role? This could mean a bunch of
things. If doing courses or practical experience you should decide what
marketing field you want to go into to focus on. People from ouside the
profession don't typically realise the level of diversity in skills/role. If
your not sure let me know what your trying to get out of this move and I'll
try and offer some advice.

------
klaut
Better than any course is real life experience, learning as you go.

Here's an idea. Pick a product on Clickbank, set up an affiliate and train
your marketing chops with it.

------
tmaly
I just read inbound.org for ideas

~~~
siquick
I read alot but edging more towards a classroom/structured environment.

